# wieviel Schubkraft ( Elektroaussenboarder )



## 85Marc (23. Dezember 2015)

Moin zusammen, hab mir ein 280cm schlauchi zugelegt, nun denke ich über einen Elektromotor nach... Ich werde nur auf Seen fahren und nicht auf irgendwelchen Flüssen mit Strömung ;-) 
Wieviel Schubkraft sollte ein Motor haben um bei Bedarf auch mit dem Boot schleppen zu können?

Schonmal vielen dank für die Antworten ;-)


----------



## newmie2205 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: wieviel Schubkraft ( Elektroaussenboarder )*

bei so einem kleinem Boot langt ein 40lbs motor, aber nehm doch gleich einen 55lbs Motor, wirst einfach mehr Freud dran haben ;-)


----------



## jkc (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: wieviel Schubkraft ( Elektroaussenboarder )*

Hi, sehe ich ähnlich; kaufe den größten Motor den Du bezahlen / versorgen / handeln willlst. Weniger Gas geben geht immer und ein auf Vollast laufender Motor läuft nicht sonderlich effizient.
Stufenlose 55Lbs wären meine Empfehlung - sparsamer und komfortabler als die Stufenmodelle.

Grüße JK


----------



## maxum (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: wieviel Schubkraft ( Elektroaussenboarder )*

Hallo,

ich würde sagen erstmal zum Händler wenns geht und die 

verschiedenen Modelle in die Hand nehmen.

Sage nur Gewicht, ich hatte nen 55Lbs MinnKota und habe jetzt

nen was weiß ich ganz kleinen , LEICHTEN Rhino der für MICH

genauso gut funktioniert wie der größere , Der sich aber um 

Längen besser händeln läßt.


----------



## sebastian1283 (24. März 2016)

*AW: wieviel Schubkraft ( Elektroaussenboarder )*

moin,

ich habe ebenfalls ein 280er schlauchboot und einen ganz billigen motor mit 36lbs von ebay. von der schubkraft reicht der völlig aus. was ich dir unbedingt empfehle ist ein stufenloser motor oder sehr fein abgestuft. sonst wirst du bspw. beim vertikalangeln total beklopt, da du ständig zwischen 0 und 1 gang hin und her schaltest.


----------



## fischbär (24. März 2016)

*AW: wieviel Schubkraft ( Elektroaussenboarder )*

Wenn ich den Thread gleich mal hijacken dürfte... Wie viel Schub ist denn als Haltemotor für einen Strom der mit ca. 5 km/h fließt (Elbe) zum Vertikalen empfehlenswert? Angetrieben wird das Boot selber mit einem Verbrenner.


----------



## Broiler (25. März 2016)

*AW: wieviel Schubkraft ( Elektroaussenboarder )*

Du wirst in der Elbe den E-Motor ohnehin nur in strömungsberuhigten Bereichen einsetzen können, gegen die Strömung ist mit E-Motor eh kein Kraut gewachsen, da reicht ebenfalls ein leichter, kleiner, also ich denke für ein 2,80er Boot reichen da 30 LBS auch, aber die stufenlose regelung ist schon cool. Ich hatte mal einen von Motorguide, der war Spitze. Aber auch nicht ganz bilig.


----------

